# Great Opening Morning



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

When the opener rolled around, was under the gun a little bit as we were scheduled to head up North that evening to get set up for the Bear opener. Had been watching a couple of areas with two different flocks, and after getting off duty I headed on out to the woods around 9AM. 

Located this flock working a food plot, and even though my Smokey Grey wasnt with them I moved on in. 21 birds in the group, with only two hens with small young ones with them. I decided to leave them be due to their size, and focused on the other group. 

Got set up on the wood line, and broke into some Kee Kees and lost yelps. Within a couple of minutes the whole flock began moving on by after letting the hens and Toms walk, I picked out two of the smaller guys near the back. When they got into range, I yelped once and filled two of my tags at once. 

Had one of the birds for dinner at Bear Camp with potatoes and onions, and man was he tasty!  Kicked off camp the right way. Now that the freezer has some more breasts in it, the bow has come out. Just got permission for another property for Friday, and several have more tags to fill. 

While in camp, got the phone call from the landowners wife that another flock with a great number of birds was behind the house with the Smokey Grey in tow. Heading out this week to chase some more turkey breast! Good luck to all of you this Fall season!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on the pair of turks! :coolgleam


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like your on a roll, Congrats!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats awesome! I'm jealous...

Congrats!


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam That's just TOO COOL! Way to go, Doc!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Thats awesome! I'm jealous...
> 
> Congrats!


Ditto ! Man I wish I could get out.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice double! Congrats!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

I am a little suprised haven't seen anyone else with some success yet. I knew the Fall season was slow, but sheesh!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Good job on the birds. congrats.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Nice goin!

Save me some of those feather for fly tyin'

I'll pick em up the 15th


----------

